# [Conseils] Meilleure souris pour le Macbook Air ?



## Miles Prower (31 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Ayant un Macbook Air depuis peu, je suis à la recherche d'accessoires pour accompagner cette jolie bestiole. En particulier, je recherche une souris se mariant bien avec un MBA, d'après ces quelques critères :
- Bluetooth (pour garder le port USB libre)
- 5 boutons : clics gauche, milieu (molette), droit, et navigation précédent/suivant
- Faible encombrement pour un transport facile (poids plume, idéalement proche de ma Stowaway)
- Prix raisonnable
- Design

Mais on dirait que cette quête s'approche de celle du Saint Graal : je n'ai pas encore vu de souris répondant à ces critères réunis. J'ai quelques pistes pourtant :
&#8594; Kensington, 40 : http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9655650
&#8594; Dell, 35 : http://recherche.dell.fr/1/2/1861-dell-noir-5-boutons-bluetooth-de-voyage-souris.html
&#8594; Trust, 25 : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Souris_sans_fil/35256-Bluetooth_Laser_Mini_Mouse_MI_8700Rp.html

Je pencherais davantage pour cette dernière, mais j'ai besoin d'avis et recommandations / suggestions de meilleurs modèles.

Merci de vos retours !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Celle-ci est pas mal ou celle-là.


----------



## Miles Prower (31 Mars 2009)

Merci pour la réponse.

J'ai déjà croisé ces deux souris dans ma recherche, mais je ne les ai pas retenues : la Microsoft ne possède que 4 boutons, et la Logitech m'avait paru grosse (vue en magasin). Sur ce point, d'ailleurs, je n'ai aucune idée de la taille réelle des souris mentionnées dans mon précédent post


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Si tu veux la plus petite tu auras forcément moins de boutons, c'est un fait il y a aussi une souris en forme de carte de crédit de HP.


----------



## Garibaldi (31 Mars 2009)

Kensington a les boutons navigations?
Je cherche exatement le meme type de souris(pour MB mais ca change rien).
J'ai aussi pas mal cherché et j'ai rien trouvé de plus.
J'ai toujours acheté un modele, je ne me suis pas arreté sur le modele.
un lien histoire d'avoir plus d'info sur la trust:
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Periphe...uris-Bluetooth-Laser-Mini-Mouse-MI-8700Rp.htm
(il existe deux modele avec capteur 500/1000dpi ou 800/1600dpi, un bouton permentant de switch. Je pense que 800 me semble la bonne "sensibilité")

la dell semble plus petite, la trust me parait relativement grosse.(mais plus confortable, pour mes mains en tout cas). ce que confirme les avis sur cette pages:
http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=fr&l=fr&sku=570-10387 

En fouillant un peu sur le site de trust:
http://www.trust.fr/products/product_detail.aspx?item=15902 (mais c'est pas indiqué bluetooth, donc je ne comprends pas trop comment ca communique)


----------



## Sushiwa (31 Mars 2009)

Pour ma part, avec le multi-touch et les gestes à 4 doigts du dernier Macbook Air je ne me sert même plus de souris avec mon portable.
D'ailleurs quand je retourne sur mon iMac je trouve horriblement chiant d'aller cliquer sur les boutons précédent/suivant dans safari ^^


----------



## Garibaldi (31 Mars 2009)

Personnellement, le trackpad est excellent mais pour certaines taches, la souris reste bien plus confortable.


----------



## Miles Prower (1 Avril 2009)

Garibaldi a dit:


> Kensington a les boutons navigations?



Oui, sur la molette de la souris directement : on l'incline vers la gauche ou la droite, ce qui fait office de deux boutons supplémentaires (attention, ça ne fait pas défiler les pages latéralement). Ce n'est pas ma solution préférée mais ça possède le mérite d'être une approche ambidextre de ces fonctions.



Garibaldi a dit:


> En fouillant un peu sur le site de trust:
> http://www.trust.fr/products/product_detail.aspx?item=15902 (mais c'est pas indiqué bluetooth, donc je ne comprends pas trop comment ca communique)



En général, la mention 2,4GHz indique tout simplement une liaison par fréquences radio. Un dongle USB propriétaire est requis. Donc, niet pour une utilisation de ce type de bidule sur un Air, ça ruine tout l'intérêt qu'une souris Bluetooth présenterait puisque le port USB est là occupé.


----------



## Miles Prower (1 Avril 2009)

Hop.


Je viens de tester la Kensington, et je pense que c'est exactement ce qu'il me faut. Elle est parfaitement reconnue sous OSX, y compris les boutons spéciaux (testés avec xev) qui hélas ne font absolument rien par défaut. Il s'agit de trouver comment régler ça !

En pratique, les deux boutons gauche/droite en poussant sur la molette sont reconnus comme les boutons 6 et 7. Ils ne déclenchent aucun évènement par défaut : pas de défilement ni de navigation. Je suppose que ce problème peut se résoudre en fouillant un peu dans la configuration du périphérique.

Une façon simple de faire serait d'associer le bouton 6 au raccourci clavier ( Cmd + &#8592; ) et 7 à (Cmd + &#8594. Est-ce qu'il y a un utilitaire pour ce genre de chose ?


----------



## Garibaldi (1 Avril 2009)

je peux pas te dire.
J'ai une question: est-ce que la trust a une molette-bouton?


----------



## Miles Prower (1 Avril 2009)

Normalement oui.

À noter aussi, il y a ça dans des formats moins classiques :
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Periphe...MSUNG/414526-Souris-Slim-Mouse-UM10-Grise.htm
Petit, mais filaire. La même en BT (ou à la limite avec un hub usb intégré au bout du cordon) et ça serait pas mal du tout.


----------



## Garibaldi (1 Avril 2009)

Tout depend ce que l'on cherche.
Personnellement, je cherche une bluetooth pour garder l'usb libre.(j'ai deja une filaire qui me comble parfaitement).
(j'ai pas envie de m'encombrer encore de peripherique en plus)


----------



## olaf1966 (1 Avril 2009)

J'avoue avoir un faible pour la dernière Razer (fonctionne avec ou sans fil):
http://www2.razerzone.com/mamba/gallery.html
Très jolie :love: (mais c'est subjectif), mais le prix risque d'être conséquent.


----------



## Miles Prower (1 Avril 2009)

130, rien que ça Et puis elle ne rentre pas si facilement dans une poche


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Ce sont des souris pour les gamers, pas vraiment la cible du MBA .


----------



## Garibaldi (6 Avril 2009)

Comme je n'ai pas reussi à la trouver en magasin, j'ai decidé de commander la trust pour voir ce qu'elle vaut.

Je precise que c'est ma premiere souris sans fil et que je l'ai utilisé que 3 heures.

Coté ergonomique, elle me convient vraiment bien, tres bon compromis entre le confort(relativement haute, agreable pour mains "grandes") et une taille relativement reduite.

Le poids(avec pile): tres raisonnable(on pourrait dire leger si l'on considere la presence des piles), on sent la souris sans avoir un poids en main. 

Le toucher:J'ai eté tres agreablement surpris (vu le prix). le toucher est agreable , bon choix des materiaux sur ce plan concernant les grandes surfaces(lateraux et boutons principales).
Les boutons navigations s'actionnement parfaitement(placement bien pensé).
La molette est le bemol, elle est correcte mais ne vaut une roulette dernier cri de logitech(Revolution ou Nano par exemple).

Maintenant les moins:
-Il y a un temps de latence à la reprise (apres une temps d'inactivité).Commun à tous les sans fil?
-Probleme pour configurer les touches(configuration inexistante)....
(j'arrive pas a trouver des drivers, faut avouer que la souris est prevu pour vista et pour mac).

Bref un bilan frustrant car je sens que ce manque de compatibilité va m'obliger a retourner la souris à la case depart....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Faut pas faire confiance à Trust 

Elle est pas vraiment compacte cette souris en plus.


----------



## Garibaldi (6 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Faut pas faire confiance à Trust
> 
> Elle est pas vraiment compacte cette souris en plus.



Hormis le jeu de mot, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu dis cela?

Concernant la taille de la souris, certes ce n'est pas plus compacte, elle ne cible pas le meme public que les ultra compacte, tout simplement.


----------



## Garibaldi (7 Avril 2009)

http://www.radtech.us/Products/BT600.aspx

Je sais pas ce que ca vaut et si on peut la trouver en france/europe facilement :s


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Elle a l'air bien, peut-être sur Ebay ?


----------

